# Whats is better, Giant stp or a Specialized P. bike



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

I am having trouble in the Giant form convincing people that the stp is inferior to the specialized p. bikes. What do you think?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

STP all the way. 
Specialized warranty service sucks ass.
Speicialized thinks their shyt is gold plated, and charge accordingly.
Geometry of the STP is better. (In my opinion)
STP is lighter.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

depends on which P.
but
probs the STP


----------



## DRT-JUMP (Aug 8, 2007)

never riddin a p bike but my stp has perrfect geo qnd it feels like a big bmx bike in a way


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

Bunny5b said:


> I am having trouble in the Giant form convincing people that the stp is inferior to the specialized p. bikes. What do you think?


stp has a bit better geo to me. That was what made me purchase the Giant.

Why would you go to the _Giant_ forum to convince anyone another brand of bike is better? Just to troll? :nono:


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

How do you guys like my bike?









Tim


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

tibug said:


> How do you guys like my bike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shivers..
hmm
i dont know..
gears?
hmm
its alright

hahahah


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Windowlicker said:


> shivers..
> hmm
> i dont know..
> gears?
> ...


A SHIVER!!!! NOT SHIVERS PLURAL!!! YES, gears!!! Gears are cool. They like go up and down and some sh!t like that and they have those cool gear changer thingys. This is my everything bike, because I'm not cool enough to do XC on a SS. Those are 2.4 DH tires! Think those are for urban? Nope. Those are so I can ride this bike wherever the fvck I want to. Urban, dj, park (not much of that 'round here), freeride, DH, XC, and even though it wont fit every application exceptionally well, it WILL be able to handle all of them, even if I can't.

It's alright???? :skep: Fine. Your opinion means nothing to me. What's your ride, BTW?

Tim


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

your bikes pretty great all around bike, i wouldn't mind shiver my self for after i have a park/dirt/street and have my chase sitting around.......the seat sorta doesn't fit the whole bike though but the rest looks great


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

and to answer the post, the p. series was good up until like 2006 then they ****ed up on everything except the p1........STP's are like bmx bikes but bigger, also cannondale's chases are pretty good and easy to manual with


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

dirtjumper202 said:


> your bikes pretty great all around bike, i wouldn't mind shiver my self for after i have a park/dirt/street and have my chase sitting around.......the seat sorta doesn't fit the whole bike though but the rest looks great


Thanks. Yeah, I wanted pivotal, and I had no clue on what seat to put on there, so I did a bit of research and found that Animal has their own backbone design for pivotal, unlike pretty much every other manufacturer out there, which use the same backbone supposedly known for limp dick, or the breakage of the nose of the seat. So I decided to try it. It ain't nothing special. Tolerably comfortable, but one of the front staples that bind the seat cover to the backbone worked itself out and my pants get caught on it occasionally; even after bending it back, it seems to get caught.

Hey guys, this isn't just my thread; post pics of your bikes if you got 'em!:thumbsup:

Tim


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

Dave Moore said:


> stp has a bit better geo to me. That was what made me purchase the Giant.
> 
> Why would you go to the _Giant_ forum to convince anyone another brand of bike is better? Just to troll? :nono:


I admit, definately stupid. That's why I am going to the experts (this form). To be honest, I am very suprised how many people prefer the the stp. I personally felt that the components should have been a little better on the stp.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Most people prefer the STP as the p bikes suck bawlz. Terrible geometry and heavy.


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nuff said


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Bunny5b said:


> I admit, definately stupid. That's why I am going to the experts (this form). To be honest, I am very suprised how many people prefer the the stp. I personally felt that the components should have been a little better on the stp.





Bunny5b said:


> I test rode a giant stp1 and it felt like it was going to fall apart.


So, that's your argument then? 'I don't like STPs because I rode one once and it felt like it was going to fall apart and the components should be better.' That's dumb. First, how did it feel like it was going to fall apart? That's a pretty generic and vague statement that makes no sense whatsoever. The components should be better? I guess that's a valid argument...except that the STP has a DJ1 and WTB Dual duty FR rims, which are miles better than the Alex rims on the P1s and P2s. What components exactly did you have in mind? The brakes? Sure, but the BB5s are not much better than MX4s.

Tim


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

briank10 said:


> Nuff said


WOW it has a DJ3 and red pseudo-expensive hubs!!!

Tim


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

Better for what?
And which P? 
Comparing alu P and STP - Giant definitely better. Generally speaking STP is one of the best aluminium frame for "English-style" street/trials.
CroMo P better for dirtjumps.


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

Better for what?
And which P? 
Comparing alu P and STP - Giant definitely better. Generally speaking STP is one of the best aluminium frame for "English-style" street/trials.
CroMo P better for dirtjumps.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Both bikes are good in there own way. Dont listen to people's BS about which one has better geo or weight. Ride both and decide.


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

tibug said:


> So, that's your argument then? 'I don't like STPs because I rode one once and it felt like it was going to fall apart and the components should be better.' That's dumb. First, how did it feel like it was going to fall apart? That's a pretty generic and vague statement that makes no sense whatsoever. The components should be better? I guess that's a valid argument...except that the STP has a DJ1 and WTB Dual duty FR rims, which are miles better than the Alex rims on the P1s and P2s. What components exactly did you have in mind? The brakes? Sure, but the BB5s are not much better than MX4s.
> 
> Tim


Crank
Brake Levers
Bars
peddals
shifter/ derailers x-4 come on!
Kenda k-rads- there okay

Thats what I noticed from riding it

O yea that stupid chain gaurd

The stp defiantly could use some upgrades


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

mesier said:


> Better for what?
> And which P?
> Comparing alu P and STP - Giant definitely better. Generally speaking STP is one of the best aluminium frame for "English-style" street/trials.
> CroMo P better for dirtjumps.


P1 and STP 1 are in the same price range, so the steel frame


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

RYAN E said:


> Both bikes are good in there own way. Dont listen to people's BS about which one has better geo or weight. Ride both and decide.


Ryan, I guess your right. Stop taking the fun out of BSing though.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

If you want a NICE bike, get a frame and put good parts on it. If you buy a complete, chances are no matter what you get, it's coming with crap parts you will eventually have to replace anyway.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a STP, it's freaking light. My friend has a P1, it feels like nice geo. 

Ride them both and get what you like mang.


----------



## Matago (Jan 25, 2008)

STP
I have one, i let my friends who ride B<X ride it at the skate park today, they love it and reckoin its hell smooth. They were pulling off the **** they did on their bmx's.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Bunny5b said:


> Crank
> Brake Levers
> Bars
> peddals
> ...


That still doesn't add up to the upgrade of a DJ1 and Dual Duty FR wheels. X5 isn't that much better than X4, and pedals are never very good on sub 1000$ completes.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

RYAN E said:


> Both bikes are good in there own way. Dont listen to people's BS about which one has better geo or weight. Ride both and decide.


No BS. Just fact. P bikes DO HAVE terrible geometry and THEY ARE heavy.

Nuff said....now.


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

Demo-9 said:


> No BS. Just fact. P bikes DO HAVE terrible geometry and THEY ARE heavy.
> 
> Nuff said....now.


Steel tends to be a little Heavier than Aluxx SL. However, if you cracka steel frame, any metal shop can weld it. Have fun with that Aluminun.


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Demo-9 said:


> No BS. Just fact. P bikes DO HAVE terrible geometry and THEY ARE heavy.
> 
> Nuff said....now.


You're right. It does have terrible geometry. So much so, its why Specialized has countless other bikes to tend to the needs of those who do other types of riding. But for those who are serious about Dirt, it gets no better. You say its heavy? Funny, because I can throw it around no more, no less than if it were aluminum. I'm 6'1, 200+lbs, and when I'm 5-6 feet in the air, I sure as hell want to have confidence in the bike that I'll be landing on. And with the STP, I didn't feel that solidness, & confidence, like I do with my P1.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well we can agree to disagree I guess.

Depending on which p bike - CrMo or AL - when talking about weight. You have to compare steel to steel and aluminum to aluminum bikes when comparing. The CrMo p frame has to be well over 6 lbs. That is indeed heavy compared to other steel frames available. The Aluminum bikes I think are closer in weight to other aluminum bikes.

That said I still don't like the geometry of either bike. Both have a 11.8" BB height and over a 22.3" toptube - Aluminum having a 22.7" tt. Not to mention that they have a 1/4-1/2" longer chainstay than other bikes.

I am just not a fan of the p series bikes after owning one. Maybe they are better now that they only have one size. I had the long (when they had short or long) a couple years back and I just hated it. I bought a p.2 frame new at the shop and built it up then ended upselling it outright.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

STP is my vote- both are sweet but the STP has the better geometry I think and seems to be indestructible.......and it's light too. works for everything it seems....trials.....dj......urban....freeride.


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> STP is my vote- both are sweet but the STP has the better geometry I think and seems to be indestructible.......and it's light too. works for everything it seems....trials.....dj......urban....freeride.


The the p bike definately sucks for trail riding. If you jack the seat up on the STP it is not that bad for trail ride. The p. bike is fun, but it is limited to doing Buck Nasty stuff.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> STP is my vote- both are sweet but the STP has the better geometry I think and seems to be indestructible.......and it's light too. works for everything it seems....trials.....dj......urban....freeride.


the STP take my vote, but i have seen couple completely snapped, though i have seen more p. series cracked to point you can't ride or unsafe.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I've seen 3 STPs break. Mine was warrantied with no problems though. The P bikes do seem a bit burlier, but not worth the sacrifice in weight and geometry, IMO.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> I've seen 3 STPs break. Mine was warrantied with no problems though. The P bikes do seem a bit burlier, but not worth the sacrifice in weight and geometry, IMO.


Though all the STP's broken i have seen warrentied and most were replaced with the Lenosky version too, idk why .......but w/e its like upgrade for breaking their frames i guess, you just proved your self to them. Also my friend has an 04 STP he broke just this year and he was wicked pissed since he had all new parts coming but nothing to put it on, so i he called Giant and for some reason they sent him a STP frame off a complete someone returned for some reason. So they has great Customer Services you could say I just like them more over the p.series plus Specialized CS has been nothing but a pain in the A$$ for me.

So i gave up and bought Cannondale Chase back in late 2005, I picked it over the STP sinc ei felt better to me back then and still does, therefore never been happier since, though now Cannondale was bought by Pacific Cycles so it may just go down hill from here, so buy an 08 before they F-up the bike for 2009.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Giant STP > SpecialEd P. 

i've never seen a P.series bike last longer than a few month before that frame fails in some way (mostly head tube failures) bunch of fools in my crew got one because of a blowout sale. all 6 of them are now on a different bike because of frame breakages. my stp was a year older than their bikes, and it laster another year after the last P.bike broke...

FWIW, i also weigh a solid 50 pounds than the rest of them as well..


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

Here what my bike turned into, since over time i broke parts or just was ready fro something new. I also think unless your buy a complete that comes with specs that you truly love, then just get the cheapest model there is and upgrade it to what you want. I choose to do that.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

STP Lenoski is the same as a regular STP other than paint. It's just that the Lenoski is the only that comes frame only.


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

dirtjumper202 said:


> Here what my bike turned into, since over time i broke parts or just was ready fro something new. I also think unless your buy a complete that comes with specs that you truly love, then just get the cheapest model there is and upgrade it to what you want. I choose to do that.


Thats a nice bike. The BMX expert at my LBS said that the chase if defiantly a sweet bike. Unfortunately I have never ridden one so i have no input. Cannondale was sold to dorel, but cannondale has been sold many times in the past. Hopefully dorel keeps cannondale's reputation going. Chase is a little too expensive, but man do I love cannondales


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

I like the "Got Dirt" sticker. :thumbsup:


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

I have a 07 STP and I have had no probs. The seat sucked and the bb5s need to be tuned more than average, then there fine starting out. The frame is under lifetime warranty and is holding up fine from dj's to stairs/flat. I looked at both bikes an I am glad I went with the STP...The new P's look cool but I don't think much has changed spec wise. I live in downtown so gears work for me on this bike but if your going SS on a complete bike, check the Eastern.


----------



## Matago (Jan 25, 2008)

I got a STP zero, the other day at the skae park i let my friends who ride BMX have a shot at my bike and they loved it and said how smooth it was.

I am very hapy with my stp


----------



## ProteIne (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyway STP. Both bikes are stable (I am telling about STP 15" and P.3 2007 wich i ride - my STP and my friends P3) BUT STPs is more longer(cause of it trial destination) therefore for my height wich is 186 cm. STP fits best. Probably not only becouse of lenth, but geometry at all. Or maybe I just get used to it )) but I like STP more.

for sure want to test STP 14" (S) frame.. maybe will revolve better


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry for being an idiot. I just bought an SS 08 STP today.


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I ride a P1 but am split down the middle between the two.


----------



## Stp08 (Sep 20, 2008)

Bunny5b said:


> Steel tends to be a little Heavier than Aluxx SL. However, if you cracka steel frame, any metal shop can weld it. Have fun with that Aluminun.


thats ok, if i crack the frame on my stp then giant will just give me a brand spanking new frame. no dodgy backyard welding.


----------



## yeti_tamer (Jul 20, 2008)

i have an 06 p.3 and i love it, but i can promise you that i will not buy another p frame when it breaks... neither will i buy a stp frame. you have to figure out what you want from the bike, then ride it and see if you think shes gunna give it to you like the fine bitcch she is.


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

Stp08 said:


> thats ok, if i crack the frame on my stp then giant will just give me a brand spanking new frame. no dodgy backyard welding.


I ended up buying a stp because it is an all around more versitile bike. Recently I broke a Giant Boulder Se frame. I am getting a new frame; however, my shop wanted to charge me $60-100 to put it together. Yes giant will give you a frame, but you will have to pay to have it assembled by an authorized giant dealer. I am sure a welder cost less than a bike assembly.


----------



## XCWX (Sep 24, 2008)

*This Shows Up Everywhere*

I swear you can find this same thread/question on every damn MTB forum. Nothing wrong with asking the question but its been done everywhere. I think instead of asking "which bike is better STP or P.#", ask about the differences and similarities, the advantages of one over the other or what is each best suited for?

I ride an STP, and I love the bike. I am not running single speed but a 1x9 setup that I am thinking very hard on experimenting with the new SRAM Hammerschmidt set up, though its still just a serious thought only.

I looked at the P. bike and for me the sizing and geo was just not right for me, as well I think the current P line up is getting more and more bmx/dj specific and sort of narrow focused. I wanted a little more versatility than what I thought the P would offer me. I also thought the parts spec on the STP was better than the P and for a little less money too.

It comes down to preference really. You should try both and decide however the STP is capable of anything the P.# can do, but possibly a little more capable of just a little bit more too.

I use my STP for everything, urban, dj/park and trails incl. moderate DH. If you could have only one bike... the STP will not dissapoint. For more versatility go with the large frame, you can still pull off all thr tricks you want but you have more room to move around on.

Good luck, either should make you happy.


----------



## XCWX (Sep 24, 2008)

*Duh!*

Ok, I'm an idiot. Had I read through I would have noticed you already settled and got an STP. Congrats! I think you will really like the STP.


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

I started this form a while ago after I rode a poorly assembled STP from a LBS that I prefer not to go to. That is why I had such a negative attitude towards the stp. I really wanted a mullet because it would have been more versitile but supply was limited at the beginning of the summer. Then when I saw the new 09 prices I snacthed up an 08 asap.

The p bike is great if you just want to fly through the air, but the stp is more bang for the buck in my opionion.


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

I like to fly


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats why you have that sexy p bike!


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

get a blckmrkt. thats all.


----------



## Stp08 (Sep 20, 2008)

stp for me.
my 08


----------



## theMayor (Oct 16, 2008)

the aussie 08 looks pretty sharp, is the us 09 matte too, or is it glossy?


----------

